

PHP Creator Asks, Is Facebook's HipHop Just a "Nifty Trick"? - mk
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rasmus-lerdorf-php-hiphop-facebook.php

======
jolie
Looks like I misinterpreted Rasmus Lerdorf's tone in this, just slightly.

He actually likes HipHop a lot - he's just worried that some devs will skip
'low-hanging fruit"-type optimization because they think that HipHop will be a
magic bullet for speed.

Sorry for the hashed metaphors.

------
notphilatall
If Facebook really wants to improve performance, they should look into
dropping Apache in favor of a coroutine-based server.

